# Acento diacrítico: fue/fué, la/la?



## duder

Hola a todos,

Quisiera saber si la palabra fue lleva tilde, bien sea como el verbo ir o ser.

Si me pueden pasar un enlace que explique esto, tanto mejor.

Gracias


----------



## Like an Angel

Hi duder!

No, no lleva acento en ningún caso.


----------



## grasshopper

Hola: estoy de acuerdo con Like an Angel...sólo agregar que, según he leído, hace años "fue" sí llevaba tilde, pero la RAE cambió esa regla de acentuación en...no sé cuándo. Así que si alguna vez ves "fué" (con tilde) en un libro, probablemente se publicara antes de que cambiaran la regla.


----------



## Like an Angel

En cuanto a las reglas de acentuación, robo un fragmento de una explicación dada por Lazarus1907:

Las vocales a, e, o se denominan abiertas (o fuertes).
Las vocales i, u se denominan cerradas (o débiles). 

Dos vocales abiertas pertenecen a dos sílabas distintas: lí-n*e*-*a*, v*e*-*o*.
Una vocal abierta y una cerrada forman una sóla sílaba, y la vocal abierta es la que se pronuncia con más fuerza y se acentúa si hay que hacerlo según las reglas generales: pen-s*ái*s, h*ia*-to.
Si el diptongo está formado una abierta y una cerrada, pero la cerrada es la vocal tónica, entonces se trata de un hiato, y cada vocal pertenece a una sílaba distinta: a-cen-t*ú*-*a*, Ma-r*í*-*a*.
Si hay dos vocales cerradas juntas, el acento recae en la segunda. Si se quiere acentuar la primera, se produce hiato y se separan: c*iu*-dad.

Se acentúan las palabras agudas (excepto los monosílabos) acabadas en vocal, n o s.
Se acentúan las palabras llanas que no acaban en vocal, n o s.
Las esdrújulas y sobreesdrújulas siempre se acentúan, incluyendo los verbos con pronombres enclíticos: dámelo.
Los adverbios acabados en -mente se acentúan sólo si el adjetivo lleva tilde: tonto -> tontamente, estúpido -> estúpidamente.
Los interrogativos y exclamativos "qué", "cuál", "quién", etc llevan tilde cuando son tónicos, aunque sea en interrogativas indirectas: ¿Qué quieres? Me pregunto qué quieres.
"Sólo" se puede escribir con tilde cuando es adverbio, si existe la posibilidad de ambigüedad en la frase, porque se puede confundir con el adjetivo "solo".
Algunas palabras llevan tilde diacrítica para diferenciarlas de otras idénticas, pero que pertenecen a otra categoría gramatical: de (de mi padre) y dé (no creo que me dé tiempo), te/té, tu/tú, el/él, se/sé, si, sí, mi/mí.


----------



## duder

Gracias a todos, lo que pasa es que muchas personas aquí me han dicho que "fue" lleva tilde porque así aprendieron hace años, y tenía mis dudas pero no quería discutir con ellos ya que español no es mi lengua materna.

Sí, parece que grasshopper tiene razón, que antes se utilizaba tilde pero después se cambió la regla (por lo menos en ciertos lugares).

Saludos,

Duder


----------



## lazarus1907

duder said:
			
		

> Gracias a todos, lo que pasa es que muchas personas aquí me han dicho que "fue" lleva tilde porque así aprendieron hace años, y tenía mis dudas pero no quería discutir con ellos ya que español no es mi lengua materna.


"Fue" nunca ha llevado tilde. Antes se acentuaban algunos monosílabos que se pronunciaban casi como bisílabos: "rió", "lió", "fió"... pero nunca "dio", "fue"... que se pronuncian claramente como una sola sílaba. Hoy día se recomienda no acentuarlos.


----------



## Jellby

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> "Fue" nunca ha llevado tilde.



¿"Fue", "dio" y "fe" nunca han llevado tilde? Yo juraría que he visto lo contrario (y no me refiero a faltas de ortografía).


----------



## Outsider

Puede que esta discusión anterior sea útil: Rio/Rió: ¿lleva acento o no?


----------



## pickypuck

Jellby said:
			
		

> ¿"Fue", "dio" y "fe" nunca han llevado tilde? Yo juraría que he visto lo contrario (y no me refiero a faltas de ortografía).


 
Yo creo que antes era la costumbre. Incluso he visto libros de principios de siglo en los que la preposición a se escribía "à".

¡Olé!


----------



## Artajerjes

Jellby said:
			
		

> ¿"Fue", "dio" y "fe" nunca han llevado tilde? Yo juraría que he visto lo contrario (y no me refiero a faltas de ortografía).


 
Recuerdo que en secundaria nos actualizaron con algunas nuevas reglas de ortografía y acentuación de palabras. Una de las enseñanzas que se me quedó grabada fue justamente el cambio de la palabra *FÉ *(con acento) a *FE* (sin acento). El por que, la regla o la fuente que respalde lo expuesto no la recuerdo y tampoco la he buscado. Así que es solo estoy compartiendo una anécdota. Cualquiera que pueda respaldar o corregir esto, seria genial y les estaría muy agradecido.


----------



## Yume_Kisst

"se escriben *SIN TILDE*: _¡ah!, ya, pian_ (en la locución pian, piano), _vais, guay; fe, pie, cien, diez, ley, buey, *fue*; ti, muy, ruin_, _Luis; ¡o!_ interjección (escrita hoy normalmente oh), _no, yo, boj, dos, dio, vio, Dios, voy; ¡uf!, cruz, mus_." ((Les keria poner la pagina... >< pero me uní sólo para responder ésta duda... <.< asi q, no tengo mas de 30 posts))

^ ^ Tonces, no se tilda "fue".... o.o ta claro? no??... ((Bueno, por si acaso..))

Les pongo una cita:

"*4.5. Acentuación gráfica de los monosílabos*

Los monosíilabos, es decir, las palabras que tienen una sílaba, por regla general no llevan tilde.
Ejemplo: _fe, pie, sol, can, gran, vil, gris, da, vez, fui, ruin, bien, mal, no, un_.

A efecto ortográfico, son monosílabos las palabras en las que,(...), se considera que no existe hiato -aunque la pronunciación así parezca indicarlo-, sino diptongo o triptongo. Ejemplos: _fie_ (pretérito perfecto simple del verbo _fiar_), _hui_ (pretérito prefecto simple del verbo _huir_), _riais_ (presente del subjuntivo del verbo _reír_), _guion_, _Sion_, etc. En este caso es admisible el acento gráfico, (...), si quien escribe precibe nítidamente el hiato y, en consecuencia, condidera bisílabas palabras como las mencionadas: _fié,_ _huí_, _riáis_, _guión_, _Sión_, etc.

Constituye una excepción a esta regla general los monosílabos que tienen tilde diacrítica."

La cita es de la Real Academia Española... ^ ^U asi q, no puede ser mentira...

Otro detalle es que, el verbo ir, en modo indivativo y en pretérito indefinido, se presenta como:
yo fui
tú fuiste
él/ella fue
nosotros fuimos
vosotros fuisteis
ellos/ellas fueron

*Ni fui, ni fue, ni fuisteis llevan tilde...

Ojalá haya servido... 

Oh!... x cierto, un amigo me dijo q, en 1948, la Real Academia Española cambió la regla gramatical q hacia referencia a esa palabra...
((>.> no me he puesto a averiguar, pero ia me dio pereza... u.ù me puse a buscar esa cita por todo lado, y siento una pesadez en el cerebro... @.@))


Yo me despido... ^o^ Adius!!

_________________

*Aclaración*: "pretérito" es el término correcto, comúnmente conocido como "pasado"... 

P.D.1: En donde aparece " , (...), ", lean sin "(...)"... Es decir: "en las que se considera", y "el acento gráfico, si quien escirbe"..... ((<.< no mas xq sip... ^ ^U jejeje))

P.D.2: " ^ ^ ", " >< ", " @.@ ", " u.ù ", " <.< ", y " ^o^ "... son karitas... Tengo la mania de usarlas, y escribir mal... ((^ ^UU me disculparan, pero me resulta relajante dejar de lado las tildes en escritos informales...))


----------



## Maruja14

Hola Yume, bienvenido al foro.  

Me hace gracia tu post, pero aquí somos bastante formales y hay mucha gente aprendiendo, así que piensa en ellos  a la hora de escribir.

Cuando llegues a los 30 mensajes podrás utilizar las "caritas" disponibles. Espero que disfrutes por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## Moisito

Hola a todos!

Los mónosílabos no se acentúan si no dan lugar a confusión, o sea, que una misma palabra no pueda tener más de una pronunciación.

Por ejemplo: 'fue', sólo se puede decir de esa forma. Sin embargo, 'río' hay que acentuarla porque se puede acentuar de dos formas cambiando su significado: 'río', el que lleva agua; y 'rió', del verbo reír.


----------



## José Antonio Vila Crespo

En 1952 la Academia Española adoptó una serie de innovaciones ortográficas que tuvieron carácter preceptivo a partir de 1959.
Entre ellas, se incluye lo siguiente: 

(apartado 3º) "No se acentúan los monosílabos _fue, fui, dio, vio"_.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Fue no se acentúa.Es la norma y estamos de acuerdo en eso.

Ahora bien, si algunos monosílabos se acentúan cuando pueden tener doble significado ( si y sí, mi y mí, de y dé etc.) alguna razón que desconozco tiene que haber para que fue no se acentúe cuando también puede tener doble significado, del verbo ser y del verbo ir " Antonio fue un buen chico, y Antonio fue al campo".
Quizás porque no se puede dar la confusión, pero tampoco puede haber mucha confusión entre de y dé.
Que alguien me lo explique.


----------



## Outsider

Los monosílabos sólo se acentuan cuando tienen dos pronunciaciones posibles, una de las cuales es fonéticamente acentuada, y la otra un clítico (como por ejemplo _de_, clítico, y _dé_, palabra acentuada). En el caso de _fue_, es acentuado sea forma del verbo _ser_ o forma del verbo _ir_. Además, etimologicamente el _fue_ de _ir_ viene del _fue_ de _ser_; son la misma palabra.

Otra manera de entenderlo es que los monosílabos que se diferencian con acento siempre pertenecen a categorías gramaticales distintas: _de_ (preposición) ≠ _dé_ (verbo), pero _fue_ = _fue_ (ambos son verbos).


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Outsider said:


> de[/I] (preposición) ≠ _dé_ (verbo), pero _fue_ = _fue_ (ambos son verbos).


 

Esto es lo que yo suponía aunque no lo sabía seguro.
¿Y las notas musicales? ¿Por qué no se acentúa la nota la? Supongo que son una excepción, porque no sólo es es una categoría gramatical distinta sino que además puede dar a alguna, aunque mínima confusión.


----------



## Outsider

No había pensado en ese caso. Me imagino que es como dice usted, son excepciones porque es poco probable que causen alguna ambiguedad.


----------



## Moisito

> porque no sólo es es una categoría gramatical distinta sino que además puede dar a alguna


No entiendo qué quieres decir al final "puede dar a alguna", porque si estamos de acuerdo todos en que la nota _la_  el otro _la _no se acentúan porque uno es un nombre y el otro un artículo, cual es la excepción de la que habláis. Es solo porque me tiene intrigado.


----------



## Outsider

Moisito said:


> [...] si estamos de acuerdo todos en que la nota _la_  el otro _la _no se acentúan porque uno es un nombre y el otro un artículo, cual es la excepción de la que habláis.


Pero _dé_ sí se acentúa y también pertenece a una categoría gramatical diferente de _de_...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Moisito said:


> No entiendo qué quieres decir al final "puede dar a alguna", porque si estamos de acuerdo todos en que la nota _la_ el otro _la _no se acentúan porque uno es un nombre y el otro un artículo, cual es la excepción de la que habláis. Es solo porque me tiene intrigado.


 

Según Outsider, yo creo que acertadamente, los monosílabos iguales pero con distinto significado se acentúa uno de ellos sólo si pertenecen a categorías gramaticales distintas , de y dé, una preposición y un verbo.
Entonces ¿por qué la (artículo) y la ( nota) , dos categorías gramaticales distintas, no se acentúa alguna de ellas (normalmente sería la nota, la menos común)?.
Seguramente porque las notas son una excepción ( mi, y si también)


----------



## Moisito

Outsider said:


> Pero _dé_ sí se acentúa y también pertenece a una categoría gramatical diferente de _de_...


Llevas razón. Aunque lo que yo he dicho tampoco está mal. Me he informado en la RAE y he visto que: 

*Se llama tilde diacrítica al acento gráfico que permite distinguir palabras con idéntica forma, pero que pertenecen a categorías gramaticales diferentes (...) Hay algunas excepciones, como es el caso de los nombres de las letras te y de y los de las notas musicales mi y si, que, siendo palabras tónicas, no llevan tilde (...) o la palabra más.*

Un saludo


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Pero me surgen más dudas respecto a *la*.
Sigo pensando que es una regla poco clara o yo la desconozco demasiado porque *la *, aparte de la nota, puede ser un artículo ( la casa), pero también un pronombre ( la vimos ayer), dos categorías gramaticales distintas y ninguna se acentúa.
No me vale que alguna de las dos sea un verbo, porque están té y te, tu y tú (dos pronombres aunque uno personal y otro posesivo).
Si es por posible confusión, ¿cómo se decide que puede haber confusión? Me parece tan poco posible confundir la (nota) y la como te y té.


----------



## Outsider

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Pero me surgen más dudas respecto a *la*.
> Sigo pensando que es una regla poco clara o yo la desconozco demasiado porque *la *, aparte de la nota, puede ser un artículo ( la casa), pero también un pronombre ( la vimos ayer), dos categorías gramaticales distintas y ninguna se acentúa.


Creo que ahí hay que tener en cuenta también que esas palabras son ambas clíticos. (Y, una vez más, etimológicamente son cognados.)


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Outsider said:


> Pero _dé_ sí se acentúa y también pertenece a una categoría gramatical diferente de _de_...


 

Será por eso, ya que fonológicamente son inacentuados, matiz complicado para los legos y más aun los legos en latín.


----------



## Lamemoor

lazarus1907 said:


> "Fue" nunca ha llevado tilde. Antes se acentuaban algunos monosílabos que se pronunciaban casi como bisílabos: "rió", "lió", "fió"... pero nunca "dio", "fue"... que se pronuncian claramente como una sola sílaba. Hoy día se recomienda no acentuarlos.


 

Sr. Lazarus1907, le envío este link para que usted compruebe que fue SI SE ACENTUABA cuando usted todavía no había nacido:
http://www.reglasdeortografia.com/acentomono01.html

"Por otra parte, conviene recordar que los monosílabos *vio, dio, fue* y *fui* llevaron tilde antes de 1959, pero a partir de ese año se consideró que debían seguir la regla general y, por tanto, es erróneo escribir: vió, dió, fué, fuí".

Saludos

L.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo todavía los estudié con acento. Testimonio directo.


----------



## Calambur

XiaoRoel said:


> Yo todavía los estudié con acento. Testimonio directo.


Yo también (en algunos lugares de por aquí tardaron en enterarse).


----------



## juandiego

XiaoRoel said:


> Yo todavía los estudié con acento. Testimonio directo.





Calambur said:


> Yo también (en algunos lugares de por aquí tardaron en enterarse).


Hola a ambos.
Una pregunta a este respecto: ¿existía diferenciación diacrítica entre las formas coincidentes de pretérito perfecto de indicativo e imperfecto de subjuntivo de los verbos _ser_ e _ir_, o se tildaban ambas sólo por criterio general de acentuación (aguda terminada en vocal)?


----------



## Calambur

juandiego said:


> Una pregunta a este respecto: ¿existía diferenciación diacrítica entre las formas coincidentes de pretérito perfecto de indicativo e imperfecto de subjuntivo de los verbos _ser_ e _ir_, o se tildaban ambas sólo por criterio general de acentuación (aguda terminada en vocal)?


Hola, *juandiego*: 
A mí se enseñaron a escribir fué/fuí, siempre con acento, creo que aplicando el criterio general de acentuación, y yo apenas trataba de recordar la _forma_ 'correcta' (tenía cinco o seis años).
Las reglas de acentuación las aprendí varios años más tarde. 

En cuanto a la diferenciación diacrítica, calculo que ni las maestras tenían idea de qué era.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

juandiego said:


> Hola a ambos.
> Una pregunta a este respecto: ¿existía diferenciación diacrítica entre las formas coincidentes de pretérito perfecto de indicativo e imperfecto de subjuntivo de los verbos _ser_ e _ir_, o se tildaban ambas sólo por criterio general de acentuación (aguda terminada en vocal)?



Hola:

Yo creo que no. Me puse a revisar una edición de los años 20 del Quijote.

_En efeto, rematado ya su juicio, vino a dar en el más extraño pensamiento que jamás dió loco en el mundo, y fué que le pareció convenible y necesario... hacerse caballero andante._

_Fué luego a ver a su rocín, y aunque tenía más cuartos que un real y más tachas que el caballo de Gonela... le pareció que ni el Bucéfalo de Alejandro ni el Babieca del Cid con él se igualaban._

_fuera, fuese, fuere_ nunca aparecen con acento.


----------



## juandiego

Muchas gracias, Quique.
Muy buena pista, desde luego. Dos _fué_ de origen diferente ambos acentuados más lo que comentas después de las otras personas.
Saludos.


----------



## ecarratala

La palabra fue no lleva tilde porque es monosílaba y los monosílabos en español no llevan tilde salvo en los casos de tilde diacrítica (tú/tu, dé/de, sí/si, qué/que...). 

Ya en la primera ortografía publicada por la Real Academia Española, la Ortographía española de 1741, se decía que los monosílabos no debían llevar tilde (si bien se establecía la excepción de las vocales a, e, o, u cuando "hablasen por sí solas", como en á Pedro, ó á Pedro, "no porque demuestre su acentuación, sino porque no se pronuncie unida a la voz antecedente o subsiguiente"). 



A partir de ese momento las diferentes ortografías publicadas por la RAE fueron fijando excepciones a esta norma general: algunas de tipo diacrítico; otras relacionadas con palabras con diptongos como es el caso de fue, fui, dio y vio. La tilde «excepcional» en las palabras monosílabas fue, fui, dio y vio se propuso por primera vez en el capítulo dedicado a la ortografía de la Gramática académica de 1870. 



La norma sobre la escritura con tilde de fue, fui, dio y vio estuvo vigente hasta 1952. En ese año se publicaron las Nuevas normas de prosodia y ortografía, un informe realizado por Julio Casares sobre las modificaciones que debían hacerse a las reglas ortográficas vigentes. En estas normas se establecía que los monosílabos fue, fui, dio, vio se escribiesen sin tilde. Las reglas publicadas en 1959 dicen explícitamente lo siguiente: «Los monosílabos fue, fui, dio, vio, se escribirán sin tilde». 



Por tanto, la palabra fue se escribe sin tilde por una regla vigente desde septiembre de 1952 (aunque la aplicación de esta regla no fue preceptiva hasta el 1 de enero de 1959).


----------



## dialgava

Es un monosílabo por lo tanto no lleva tilde


----------

